# Lilac sprouting after full removal.



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

Hi guys,

I have an area in the rear of my yard that had a huge clump of Lilac's. they were huge, I didn't caliper them but roughly 2.5-3" in some cases and were extremely tall.

I mechanically removed them with an excavator but I'm still getting some shoots coming up along the fence line. Is hand picking them going to work or do I need to control it some other way?

cheers,
Matt


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Hand cutting will work eventually. (After a year or two, if you keep getting the shoots before they develop significant leaves.)

To help expedite the process, the next time you cut the shoots, "paint" the open cut ends of the little shoot stumps with glyphosate.


----------

